
Half Life: The Decay of Knowledge and What to Do About It - yarapavan
https://www.fs.blog/2018/03/half-life/
======
yarapavan
The doubling of knowledge increases the learning load over time. As a body of
knowledge doubles so does the cost of wrapping your head around what we
already know. This cost is the burden of knowledge. To be the best in a
general field today requires that you know more than the person who was the
best only 20 years ago. Not only do you have to be better to be the best, but
you also have to be better just to stay in the game.

------
yarapavan
Here is a PDF copy of the book - Little Science, Big Science and Beyond -
referred in the post:
[http://www.andreasaltelli.eu/file/repository/Little_science_...](http://www.andreasaltelli.eu/file/repository/Little_science_big_science_and_beyond.pdf)

